# Motor choice for kelly control



## dhymers (Sep 9, 2013)

Any brushed DC motor that is series wound (the field and armature are in series, with terminals that say A1, A2, S1, S2) within the voltage window of the controller will work.
If it needs to be in China I recommend browsing through sites like this one:
http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/G...int_id=3000000149681&catalog_id=2000000003844


----------



## dhymers (Sep 9, 2013)

I would give these guys a call and see if they can recommend anyone that makes DC series wound brushed motors for EVs in China.
http://empdcmotor.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008828988066/Homepage.htm?source=GSOLBigPP_A


----------

